# GD WIND!!



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Supposed to be nice tomorrow night though..........we'll see.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah i just got done looking at the weather myself.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad was calling for 5 to 10 now 10 to 15 so looks like i will go stand on the bridge and look for mullet.Tomorrow is saying light and variable.I sure hope!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree, they pay the weather men:looser way to much to make a prediction that we are just as capable of!!! I just hope that it lays by tomorrow night, who knows, might just get lucky.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The wind has dropped off over here! Bay is slick as glass! My batteries are still loading up!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

You gonna try it tonight Shizink??


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (4/25/2008)*:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> Supposed to be nice tomorrow night though..........we'll see.




SHHHHHHHH The wind will hear you. Everyboby keep they're fingers crossed 

I just ck data bouy in the middle o f Mobile bay and it's blowin 13 from the East :banghead


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

I saw the topic GD Wind and laughed out loud before even reading the post. I agree completely!!! We were in Mobile Bay today and it was rough. Have been out in Perdido the last couple of weeks too. :banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The weather channel said 5-10 SE for today........it was more like 15 out of SE.


----------

